# Female Betta pictures(pic heavy)



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed!!That was my female betta I don't have a name for her though haha.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry for the double picture. It was my first time uploading pic to the site.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's adorable!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's so cute. How about Ruby?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some more I tried to upload them yesterday but it wouldn't let me.
View attachment 7222


View attachment 7223


View attachment 7224


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Romad said:


> She's so cute. How about Ruby?


I kinda like ruby thanks.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

shes a pretty red...how about Scarlet for a name?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Scarlet...ummm haha


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ruby or Scarlet?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I like Ruby.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I kinda like Ruby a little bit more.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i like Ruby too but she is such a bright red that Scarlet popped into mind.
chose watever you like


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

She wasn't the brightest little betta when I saw her at Petco though. Her fins were and body were a dull red. Now after 8 days with me though she has a bright red coloring.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

She's a cool find then


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep she is


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I named her Ruby


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Ooh! She's a pretty female one! I've never seen one so red! Oh, and by the way, nice Ariel! Your fishy seems to like it!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks and yeah I have a little sister so we had to get the ariel tank.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My betta was sick yesterday but it's all good now.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea she's really pretty, I'm glad you picked Ruby as a name, it suits her.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you =]


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ruby's got a new neighbor...Neptune!


----------

